# Palm Beach Reef November 17th?



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd like to try Palm Beach Reef as I have never fished offshore yet. However I won't go unless there is somebody else going and knows the way.

I'm not sure about a surf launch. What about Currumbun Creek? Is there anywhere else to launch from without risking a dumping?

Who ever would like to do this trip please post and let me know.

I'd like to head out fairly early and jig for some live bait and then head out towards the reef trolling live bait.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

You've got to just get in there and have a go Zone!
We've all been wiped out before!
You just learn from what you did wrong.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Considering the wind forcast I will probably head back to the Brissy river and head towards the mouth. Especially with the tide the way it is forcast. I will be able to drift nicely on the way out (low is around 7.30am) and drift back in on the rising tide.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

So anyone up for a Palm Beach Reef Fish?


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't mean to put you off, Zone, but it might be a better idea to get a little practice in first in small surf conditions before you give the bigger stuff a go. It can be downright dangerous going out through the surf - even in fairly mild conditions. Stuff does go wrong and if you're not experienced in the surf it's difficult to know what to expect. I don't know - you might have a lot of surf experience.

I was talking to a legend Palmy fisherman the other day, who's been fishing offshore for perhaps more than 30 years and he got into real trouble a while back, losing his yak and getting caught in a rip in his attempt to get back to shore. So you never can tell. I'm constantly revising my ideas about safety.

That said, I'm keen to go with you one day when the surf is flat. This weekend looks a little up there for swell and wind, so I'm probably going to find a nice sheltered spot to fish.

Matt


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

would love to join you,but forcast looks like easy winds for the weekend and decaying swell,so doing a fishing trip down the coast.Launch from 11th avenue either side of rock pier.read the banks,and look for the rip between them for your paddle out,and time the lull(at least try to as i always cop a few)....also the more you cop it in the surf the more quickly you will learn the good and bads,so have a go!!!!.have your lifejacket,but i always say to myself if i am not comfortable or unsure of the conditions for the day...i dont go out.if you have a gps i will give you some marks for bait ect..i am sure you will love it....nothing like a kayak fishing trip when you can say weather you ate a cupfull of sand or a bucket load of sand


----------

